# Forklifts in Canadian Military Service



## Dillinger (16 May 2006)

Hi there,

I'm looking for pictures of any forklift in Canadian military service.

I'm aware of the following forklifts in Canadian military service:
-Liftking Industries LK833
-Liftking Industries LK934
-Liftking Industries LK6M42
-Liftking Industries LK10M42
-Liftking Industries LK35C
If anyone knows of additional forklifts in Canadian military service, please let me know.

QUESTION 1: Can anyone identify the forklift in picture 1?
QUESTION 2: Can anyone identify the Liftking Industries forklift in picture 2?

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Dillinger (16 May 2006)

QUESTION 3: Can anyone identify the Liftking Industries forklift in picture 3?
QUESTION 4: Can anyone identify the Liftking Industries forklift in picture 4?

Thanks again.
Erik


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 May 2006)

Hi Dillinger,

The problem with forklifts in the CF is that we tend to buy a wide variety, probably because they get worn out quick.  As far as identifying them I'll give it a shot, don't know models but some specs on them.
1. This is a relatively new model a Benco.  First one was procured in 2004 and sent to Haiti during Op HALO.  3 CSG bought it.  Sweet little machine, had aircon, and it was easy to maintain.  It's articulated in middle and can drive directly in and out of seacans. 
Here's another pic from Haiti, the big orange beast came down from 4 CFMCU. http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=5582&site=combatcamera

2.  This one has 10000lb rating and is used by Traffic Techs a fair bit because it's low profile and I guess you're less likely to whack part of the aircraft with it.  That being said, I've driven them in Eritrea and at the ammo compound in Gagetown.  Model number, dunno.

3. Dunno

4. Bobcat with forks, seen on any construction site
One in the background is a RTCH (pronounced wretch).  A rough terrain cargo handler designed to lift seacans.  See here for more info http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/6_1_1.asp?FlashEnabled=-1&id=170

I've got some pics from Haiti but they are around 300 k each and squeezing them down makes them look like crap.  I'll see if I can post them.

D


----------



## Dillinger (17 May 2006)

Thanks for the info and picture AmmoTech. I see now that the forklift in picture 4 is the Liftking LK35C RTCH. Since your pictures are too big for this forum, can you send them to my email address instead? My address is dilinger@canada.com and it can hold up to 10MB.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## 2Button3 (12 Oct 2010)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> QUESTION 3: Can anyone identify the Liftking Industries forklift in picture 3?
> QUESTION 4: Can anyone identify the Liftking Industries forklift in picture 4?
> 
> Thanks again.
> Erik



Hi all the F/L in image 3 is a SISU, by kalmar, capable of self deployment at 70kph, max lift 35K lbs, 2 directional operators seat, hydraulic 4WD, 4 sp powershift, 200 hp diesel,  I use one in Kingston


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2010)

2Button3 said:
			
		

> Hi all the F/L in image 3 is a SISU, by kalmar, capable of self deployment at 70kph, max lift 35K lbs, 2 directional operators seat, hydraulic 4WD, 4 sp powershift, 200 hp diesel,  I use one in Kingston



I have no idea if you're right or not, however, you just responded to a four year old thread and an OP who hasn't been active since August 30, 2007.


----------



## ATFforklifts (21 Jul 2016)

Liftking Industries LK833





Liftking Industries LK934





To identify next images check out our army forklifts and liftkings.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Jul 2016)

We don't need a Cadillac forklift for the military.......  [


----------

